# Wheelbarrow covers



## Teabelly (27 May 2009)

I'm after a wheelbarrow cover sp all the straw doesn't fly all over the yard, but I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them.

Does anyone know where does?


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (27 May 2009)

Spotted an advert in this month's Your Horse. Will dig it out and post details. I might get one coz winter - and full wheelbarrows - is just round the corner lol.


----------



## Teabelly (27 May 2009)

Oh thanks would be great if you could, our y/o i'm sure has ocd we had to sweep the yard for bits of straw that had blown from our wheelbarrows and when I say our yard is pristine i'm not joking, usually there is not a blade of straw or hay on the yard.

So thinking that buying one of these covers will just be easier, but can't seem to find one anywhere, and yes it will be christmas before we know it lol !!


----------



## peanut (27 May 2009)

I never knew such a thing existed


----------



## Teabelly (27 May 2009)

Well they seem to have disappeared off the face of the earth at the moment, I need one for my sanity lol !


----------



## TPO (27 May 2009)

There is one in this month's Horse magazine. It goes over the barrow and has loops and attachments so you can strap on your broom and fork. It cost's £24.99 and think there was just a telephone number (no website). At work so don't have number to hand, maybe someone else does?


----------



## eoe (27 May 2009)

Thanks I had been looking for one of these for ages, Telephone 01614308811 from a company called Kinseyco.

Just found their website
http://www.kinseyco.co.uk/


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (28 May 2009)

Yup, page 14 in this months Horse mag, under New Products. It's called the K-Wrap wheelbarrow cover. Range of sizes and colours - also has little pocket things where you can shove your shavings fork and broom. Priced around £24.99. Tel no is 0161 4308811.

Tell the truth, if you have an old horse rug and either some industrial strength elastic or some weights such as stones, you could knock one up yourself. Cut the rug down so you keep the curved "top line" and sew a hem all round. The thread with elastic or fill with weights.


----------



## Tnavas (28 May 2009)

Cut a hessian sack down one side and across the bottom and you have a great wheelbarrow cover. One stable I worked in we wern't allowed wheel barrows, we mucked out onto heavy plastic sheets and carried it to the muck heap.


----------



## Teabelly (28 May 2009)

Thanks everyone, but for £25, I'll try and make one, but me and sewing don't have a good relationship, no matter how easy it is.!


----------



## Janette (29 May 2009)

We have them on our yard - made out of old duvet covers which belonged to the YO Grandaughter who is now 8.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  All pink/purple/flowers/swirls and butterflies....gorgeous  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

They are a generous rectangle to allow for the height of the bedding, elasticated around the edge with 2 loops to fit over the handles of the wheelbarrow.  
Barrow Bonnets are what she call them....they are brilliant.


----------



## hollyhorse1 (11 March 2011)

I know it's a long time ago but was just wondering if you ever found a wheelbarrow cover. There are some on ebay at the moment.


----------



## hollyhorse1 (3 February 2014)

I know you posted this a long time ago but for any others who may still be looking they are available on ebay.....     http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHEELBARR...StableAccessories_SM&var=&hash=item3a8ad9b7fb


----------



## Spot_On (3 February 2014)

I just cut up an old bed sheet and got those elastic luggage bands to hold it in place over my wheel barrow.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (3 February 2014)

I use cot sheets from Asda: http://direct.asda.com/White-Fitted-Cot-Sheets---2-Pack/002053844,default,pd.html Standard cot size ones are good for normal wheelbarrows, cot bed ones for bigger barrows.


----------



## putasocinit (5 February 2014)

Buy a builders bag £4.99 and put that in wheelbarrow then your muck in that and tie straps together then make your way to the muck heap, easy to tip out


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 February 2014)

Put all the dry type of straw in first,  then wet stuff and poop on top, take a shovel and push it down all four sides, hit the top with the shovel, tuck the sides in again. This should make it wind proof.


----------

